# Divorce and step parents need heroes.



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

This is relevant to many families today including mine since my wife and I divorced and both re-married. While I would have never written such a letter to my children's step father, I enjoyed reading these words from a bio mom to her baby girl's step mom.


One Woman’s Letter to Her Ex-husband’s New Wife is Going Super Viral and It’s Not Hard to See Why


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

I read that article the other day. So touching & poignant.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I can see why it went Viral...I loved her blatant honesty in the beginning of this ...... just 

Recognizing another's care, effort & Gratitude...then expressing it ...it could encourage and mend so many situations like this.. what an amazing example to set...
*>>*


> Gratefulness pours heavily from me that we are able to rise above anything like that and do what is truly right for our daughter. Thank you for being mature enough and respectful enough to co-parent with me.
> 
> I promise to always respect your input for our daughter. I promise to never lessen the position you hold in her life or make you feel like you are not her mother. I promise to raise her to be grateful to have two strong and brave women in her life that have the courage to mother her together. Even though our situation is peaceful I pray that she is never in it, but if she ever finds herself here I promise to set an example for her of what co-parenting should look like.


----------

